# advice on bulding up a shower base



## jfls45 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am installing a round shower base and need to elevate it a couple of inches or so to make room for the drain piping. What are some of the ways I can raise up the base without building a square base? I want the shape of the base to match the shape of the arc in this picture.

Jeff


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jun 11, 2009)

IF YOU WOULD YOU JUST GET A PROFESSIONAL  "PLUMBER" TO MAKE A PROPER
PIPE CONNECTION YOU WOULD NOT HAVE TO   :help:

  MAKE A  "MICKEY MOUSE"  PLUMBING    :help:

AND WOULD NOT HAVE TO BUILD UP A BASE ! !


----------



## Redwood (Jun 11, 2009)

MACPLUMB said:


> IF YOU WOULD YOU JUST GET A PROFESSIONAL  "PLUMBER" TO MAKE A PROPER
> PIPE CONNECTION YOU WOULD NOT HAVE TO   :help:
> 
> MAKE A  "MICKEY MOUSE"  PLUMBING    :help:
> ...



*Zackly!*:agree:

JFLS45 you have been on almost every internet forum posting seeking approval of your *Hack Job* approval that you are not going to recieve from any plumbing expert.

I do know of a forum where your efforts could recieve the santioning that you seek...

http://www.hackplumbingforum.com

It ain't gonna happen here!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it would be worthwhile to contact the manufacturer of that shower base and ask if they have an accessory for this shower base that would lift it off the floor a few inches to allow for the drain piping if you're installing it on a concrete floor.

I really can't think of any good way to support the curved front on that shower pan, except by perhaps putting the drain piping in now, building a "box" to fit around the shower pan (out of 1X6's, maybe), cutting a 5 1/2 inch wide strip of thin plywood ACROSS it's grain so it bends easily and fitting it in your box so that it conforms to the curvature of the front of the pan and turning the whole business over.  You could then pour concrete or plaster of paris into that "box" so that you get a flat solid bottom for your shower that already has the plumbing embedded in it.

If you pursue this idea, I'd check with renovators that install shower stalls in people's basements to see if there are any unforeseen problems pouring a concrete or plaster base with the plumbing already in it.

I think the shower base you bought was intended to be installed over a wood floor where a hole could simply be drilled in the floor to provide for the drain piping.  I say that because the curved front on this shower pan seems to be particularily difficult to properly support from below.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 12, 2009)

Good shot Nestor:
You other guys had better play nice or I'll tell your mommie.
Glenn


----------

